# Atlas Shaper Help



## VSAncona (Mar 17, 2015)

I'm just getting started on cleaning up an Atlas shaper that I bought awhile back. The step pulley on the side of the machine won't turn -- not even by hand. I'm not sure where to start looking for the problem. Has anyone here worked on one of these before that might be able to offer some suggestions?


----------



## JOEZ (Mar 21, 2015)

VSAncona said:


> I'm just getting started on cleaning up an Atlas shaper that I bought awhile back. The step pulley on the side of the machine won't turn -- not even by hand. I'm not sure where to start looking for the problem. Has anyone here worked on one of these before that might be able to offer some suggestions?


Hey Vince
    My first question is which step pulley? If it is the pulley that drives the crank gear assembly you can take the backside cover off spray it with P B Blaster and hope for the best. The shaft this runs on has 2 bearings ,2 collars ,1 gear and a adjustment collar on the end of shaft.


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, that pulley. I tried to remove the adjustment collar but it's stuck. I will soak it in PB blaster and see if that frees it up. It looks like it's been cross-threaded in the hole.


----------



## JOEZ (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey Vince
      After looking at my Shaper (Again) and cleaning a little dirt off. There is a set screw holding that adjustment collar (tight). It is on the Motor side of the Machine.
 A Pin socket could be made for turning that Adjustment nut. ( Thanks)  That will be my next Project. 
      The Shaper is an awesome Machine.


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you, JOEZ! I would never have noticed that set screw if you hadn't mentioned it. I checked this morning and sure enough, there is a small hole at the back for the set screw. I will try removing it tonight and see if I can get the adjustment collar off.


----------



## JOEZ (Mar 24, 2015)

Your welcome. Keep me posted. I have a Repair Parts List book 15 pages full on this shaper.
I noticed you have a Pick o Matic for your atlas 10 . I am working on a custom change box for my 10".


----------



## Hellkell (Mar 25, 2015)

Hi Joe,
If you haven't posted any pics/info on your custom change box I'd be interested. 
Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## JOEZ (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey  Hellkell
                      I hope too put that Info in another post in the future. I have 3  (or so) projects  that I am Juggling too accomplish this project.
Do you have an Atlas 10" lathe?
                                                                Joez


----------



## Hellkell (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes I do and I hate changing the gears because it's a PITA. It would be neat to see your ideas.


----------



## JOEZ (Mar 26, 2015)

VSAncona said:


> Thank you, JOEZ! I would never have noticed that set screw if you hadn't mentioned it. I checked this morning and sure enough, there is a small hole at the back for the set screw. I will try removing it tonight and see if I can get the adjustment collar off.


Hey VSAncona
         Just wondering if you have had time to work on your Shaper?
I made a Ratchet case cover for mine because the Original one was cracked
              Joez


----------



## VSAncona (Mar 26, 2015)

I tried to get an Allen wrench in the set screw and then discovered that it's a slotted screw. I need to take the belt guard off to get a screwdriver in where the set screw is. The shaper is sitting in an inconvenient spot to work on it, so I'm going to have to get it moved before I can do much more with it.

I think the ratchet case on mine is okay, but I haven't had a real close look at it yet.

In the meantime, I started working on this index center that I picked up for it awhile back:





It's missing a few parts, but I think I can make most of them. And someone sprayed it with hammered paint. I'm going to strip it off and just paint the parts that should be painted.


----------



## Hellkell (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Joez, I know you sent me a private message but I can't find it. Can you send it again?
Thanks, Kevin


----------



## JOEZ (Mar 29, 2015)

Hey Kevin
I may have entered stuff the wrong way that's probably why.
      To add to this Thread  and let you know about my custom change box.
I found a article in a old Magazine about a change box for the atlas 10.
   I'm going to make gears on my shaper for my atlas 10 so I can make this change box.
I just have to fix a collar that (failed) on my Dividing Head
               Joez


----------

